# garmin bluecharts disk



## pez321 (Nov 25, 2007)

anyone have bluecharts disk for our area? I have a garmin and would like to borrow or rent someone's disk.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The maps are locked to a specific device and are no good to anyone else or another device. Not sure what you could do with a borrowed disk. Garmin does a pretty good job locking down their software.


----------

